# [Off]Le /boot sur une partition séparée

## sireyessire

suite à une remarque de zdra, je m'interroge sur vos préférences

Une partition /boot séparé vous êtes pour ou contre?

si vous êtes contre j'écoute vos arguments car je suis à fond pour  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mac Cloud

La regle d'or : une partion pour / une pour /boot et une autre pour /home (et une pour /var sur les serveurs avec beaucoup de log)(sans compter la swap)

C'est chiant a faire la première fois mais apres quel bonheur et combien de pleurs évités !

----------

## sireyessire

 *Mac Cloud wrote:*   

> La regle d'or : une partion pour / une pour /boot et une autre pour /home (et une pour /var sur les serveurs avec beaucoup de log)(sans compter la swap)
> 
> C'est chiant a faire la première fois mais apres quel bonheur et combien de pleurs évités !

 

ça sent le copié collé à plein nez ce post  :Laughing: 

mais je suis d'accord avec toi pour le /boot, pour le home je suis plus réservé, sauf pour le /var dans les serveurs

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ça sent le copié collé à plein nez ce post 
> 
> mais je suis d'accord avec toi pour le /boot, pour le home je suis plus réservé, sauf pour le /var dans les serveurs

 

Non c'est juste mon expérience personnelle ! J'étais du genre a faire des installations toutes les 2 semaines avant de trouver ma voie (la Gentoo) et donc sans un partitionnement correct ... c'est vite la galère

----------

## guilc

Pour /boot séparé.

C'est plus sur : comme la partition n'est jamais montée sauf poru les updates kernel (sinon, ça sert a rien un /boot séparé), elle ne risque pas de crasher sur un hot reboot, ou autre. C'est pour ça un atout a garder avec soi, meme si maintenant, les FS sont plus robustes qu'a un moment.

Sinon, il y avait une raison historique qui n'est plus trop valable : avoir un /boot avant le 1024ème cylindr permettait tout simplement de pouvoir booter, vu qu'avant les loader ne gerraient pas plus loin... Mais cet argument est caduc aujourd'hui  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

pour ma dernière gentoo c'est un disque de 80 Go sausissoné en patoches de 10 Go + Un disque de 160 où on fait pareil sur ses 80 premiers Go, ensuite on fait un Raid0 par dessus chaque morceau de partition et on soupoudre lvm2 par dessus. Servir frai.

Un /boot bien sur, mais c'est le seul qui n'est pas en raid, sinon grub a du mal à le lire ...

```
scout ~ # mount /boot/

scout ~ # df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/md0              502M   58M  444M  12% /

none                  252M  184K  251M   1% /dev

/dev/racine/usr       5,0G  1,9G  3,2G  38% /usr

/dev/racine/var       4,0G  233M  3,8G   6% /var

/dev/racine/tmp       2,0G   33M  2,0G   2% /tmp

/dev/racine/opt       2,0G  429M  1,6G  21% /opt

/dev/racine/home      5,5G  1,4G  4,2G  26% /home

/dev/data/ftp          93G   84G  9,3G  90% /home/ftp

/dev/sda4              74G   22G   53G  30% /mnt/sata

none                  252M     0  252M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda1              69M   12M   54M  18% /boot
```

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Pour /boot séparé.
> 
> Sinon, il y avait une raison historique qui n'est plus trop valable : avoir un /boot avant le 1024ème cylindr permettait tout simplement de pouvoir booter, vu qu'avant les loader ne gerraient pas plus loin... Mais cet argument est caduc aujourd'hui 

 

ben pas tout à fait nous avons le cas ici:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=246047

c'est sur que maintenant les échelles ont évlué c'est 8go et plus le 1024 cylindre mais bon l'idée est  la même   :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Je suis pour à 100% ! 

Pour les memes raisons que guilc, en effet avec ces satanés drivers ATI j'ai eu plusieurs fois des freez, et bah je me demande bien si j'aurai pu rebooter si ma /boot n'était pas séparé (et donc pas monté au moment du crash).

----------

## kopp

euh perso c'est pas separé, parceque jusque la je voyais pas l'utilité d'y separer, a part encore me rajouter une partition a ma table de partition deja assez bordelique .... (trois systemes, ca prend de la place)

mais bon, maintenant je vois un peu mieux.... la prochaine fois j'y penserai ...

----------

## Trevoke

Pourquoi la prochaine fois? C'est assez simple a ajouter!

----------

## kopp

ben parceque j 'ai la flemme d'aller tripatouiller dans mes partitions, que je vais encore faire une boulette avec et que j'aurais plus de parition du tout ! et qu'il faudra tout reinstaller et j'aurais la flemme  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil a qtparted si tu veux.. Editeur graphique de partitions.. Ca marche assez bien, faut juste pas etre bete! Mais bon, sous Linux, on est bete cinq minutes, apres on apprend  :Smile: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Je suis pour à 100% ! 
> 
> Pour les memes raisons que guilc, en effet avec ces satanés drivers ATI j'ai eu plusieurs fois des freez, et bah je me demande bien si j'aurai pu rebooter si ma /boot n'était pas séparé (et donc pas monté au moment du crash).

 

idem pour moi   :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *scout wrote:*   

> pour ma dernière gentoo c'est un disque de 80 Go sausissoné en patoches de 10 Go + Un disque de 160 où on fait pareil sur ses 80 premiers Go, ensuite on fait un Raid0 par dessus chaque morceau de partition et on soupoudre lvm2 par dessus. Servir frai.
> 
> Un /boot bien sur, mais c'est le seul qui n'est pas en raid, sinon grub a du mal à le lire ...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

juste pour info, je suis curieux : t'as fait un raid0 avec 2 disque de tailles différentes ? je croyais qu'il fallait 2 disques strictements identiques pour que ca fonctionne. J'ai loupé quelque chose, je fais une confusion ?

sinon moi c'est tout séparé : /boot, /usr, /var, /home, ...

----------

## Mac Cloud

Un autre truc anti pleurs: mettez des lecteurs de disquettes sur vos bécannes si vous saviez ce que l'on peut faire avec une disquette de Grub !!!

Surtout que dans le prix de votre 5000+XP 64 DDR et tout le tralala ca fera pas un gros coup !

----------

## zdra

Pour ma part j'ai pas fait de /boot séparé parce que j'avais tout juste 4 partitions à faire, et donc une /boot m'aurais obligé de faire une partition étendue.... Je n'ai jamais eu le moindre probleme, et je vois trop souvent des gens passer une nuit blanche dans le menuconfig de leur kernel pour voire ce qui va pas uniquement parce qu'ils oublient de monter le /boot et que donc ils mettent le kernel dans /boot de la partion racine et que grub va pas le chercher làbà....

Moi je vois 2 raisons à un /boot séparé:

1) se protéger contre soi-meme en cas de fausse manip, un /boot monté en ro (ou pas montée) peut-etre pratique.

2) protéger en cas de reboot forcé en donc de partition mal récupérée, mais ça me semble faux ça puisque les partition journalisées sont toujours bien récupérées et de toutes facons il charge le kernel sans se sousier de monter la partition, et il n'y aura erreur que si une écriture sur le kernel n'a pas été faite avant le crash.... ce qui me semble fort peu probable, sauf un crash quand on copie un kernel fraichement compilé, mais ça c'est le meme prob pour tlm alors  :Smile: 

Bref je dis que c'est pas grand chose à gagner en sécurité face à ce que ça complique les choses à avoir 36000 partitions.... surtout quand on veut en formater une c'est galere de pas se tromper de /dev/hdX

Par contre un /home séparé ça c'est une obligation ! Si le systeme meurt, on peut gentillement réinstaller sans perdre toutes nos données perso, meme pas nos config et themes de bureau  :Very Happy: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la différence en extended ou primary dans le partitionnage d'un dd ?

Perso j'ai ca. Ok je sais windows c pas bien mais j'ai du mal à convertir mes collègues mais ca vient tout doucement  :Smile: 

```
Disque /dev/hda: 30.0 Go, 30005821440 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 3648 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Périphérique Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1         765     6144831    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hda2             766        3648    23157697+   5  Extended

/dev/hda5             766        1872     8891946    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hda6            1873        1937      522081   83  Linux

/dev/hda7            1938        1942       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda8            1943        3648    13703413+  83  Linux

```

----------

## zdra

En fait, les disques dur ont une limite historique de 4 partitions. Donc pour contourner cette limite on fait 3 partitions normales, puis une grosse partition qui prend tout le reste.... cette 4eme partition a un format spécial et permet de créer beaucoup (jconnais pas la limite) de partitions logique.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour ma part, en production, je ferais plusieurs partitions. Pour une utilisation "home", rien qu'une pour l'OS, et une autre pour les données.

----------

## Argian

Pour le boot séparé sinon je ne pourrais pas booter mon système qui est en raid0 logiciel (Ce qui fait une 3ème raison à ajouter dans la liste de zdra  :Mr. Green:  )

[Off]

@marvin rouge: Le raid logiciel utilise des partitions et non les disques, il a juste besoin que les partitions utilisées soient de la même taille (et sur des disques différents bien entendu, sinon ça ne servirait à rien  :Razz:  )

[/Off]

----------

## yoyo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> En fait, les disques dur ont une limite historique de 4 partitions. Donc pour contourner cette limite on fait 3 partitions normales, puis une grosse partition qui prend tout le reste.... cette 4eme partition a un format spécial et permet de créer beaucoup (jconnais pas la limite) de partitions logique.

 

Pour plus d'infos voir sur le site de JC Bellamy : http://www.bellamyjc.net/fr/multiboot.html

Le reste du site est également excellent (enrichissant).

PS : pour info, ma signature viens de la page d'accueil de ce site.

----------

## cylgalad

Pour ou contre on s'en fout, chacun fait comme il veut, moi c'est sans.

----------

## guilc

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Pour ou contre on s'en fout, chacun fait comme il veut, moi c'est sans.

 

Alors, cylgalad -= 10000

Il y a 2 solutions, chacun est bein sur libre de faire comme il veut, mais on ne s'en fout pas du tout !

Chaque point de vue peut se défendre, avec des raisons valables et argumentées, permettant au final a chacun de faire peut-etre un meilleur choix. C'est au contraire très interessant d'argumenter la dessus...

----------

## cylgalad

Tout le monde sait que c'est mieux de séparer /boot, dire le contraire serait de la mauvaise fois, alors à l'arrivée ça reste une histoire de goût comme choisir un gestionnaire de fenêtres, un gestionnaire de démarrage, un navigateur web, etc...

C'est juste le "pour ou contre" que je trouve mal formulé.

----------

## rom

Je pense la même chose que cylgalad, dans l'absolu c'est mieux, mais comme je n'aime avoir que le moins de patitions possible, je ne fais pas. Par contre j'ai une /home à part.

----------

## bosozoku

Oué la /home la c'est indispensable !

----------

## letoff

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Tout le monde sait que c'est mieux de séparer /boot, dire le contraire serait de la mauvaise fois

 

Pardon mais moi je vais trouver une bonne raison d'avoir un /boot sur la même partition que la racine : System.map

Evidement je ne le fais pas et comme tout le monde j'ai 50 Mo sur les 1ers cylindres. Mais pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas les tribulations d'un ksymoops en vadrouille, avoir la table des symboles sur une partoche montée (parce que /boot sur une partition séparée ET montée est évidemment sans intérêt) peut parfois rendre de grands services. Ok en ce qui concerne les noyaux 2.6 j'ignore ce qu'il en est, mais quand on cherche à savoir ce qui foire dans les modules, la table des symboles est souvent utile.

----------

## zarasoustra17

Personnellement, j'ai le boot séparé, j'ai perdu toutes mes partitions sauf le boot une fois, eh ben finallement, le home séparé est très utile, le / on s'en balance (on peut réinstaller) et le /boot, tout gentooiste peut se faire un chroot du livecd pour récupérer /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage et reconfigurer son bootloader en 2 secondes, donc je ne vois pas l'intérêt pour un utilisateur éclairé de gentoo..., surtout si on a perdu /lib/modules....

----------

## sireyessire

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> Personnellement, j'ai le boot séparé, j'ai perdu toutes mes partitions sauf le boot une fois, eh ben finallement, le home séparé est très utile, le / on s'en balance (on peut réinstaller) et le /boot, tout gentooiste peut se faire un chroot du livecd pour récupérer /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage et reconfigurer son bootloader en 2 secondes, donc je ne vois pas l'intérêt pour un utilisateur éclairé de gentoo..., surtout si on a perdu /lib/modules....

 

 :Laughing:  ça sert à quoi un /lib/modules/ sur autre chose qu'un laptop?

----------

## ghoti

 *letoff wrote:*   

> Pardon mais moi je vais trouver une bonne raison d'avoir un /boot sur la même partition que la racine : System.map

 

Oui heu bon , bof, si t'as vraiment besoin des symboles, utilise plutôt /proc/kallsyms sur les 2.6 et /proc/ksyms sur les 2.2 et 2.4 (pour les versions antérieures, me souviens plus  :Wink:  )

D'une part, c'est toujours cohérent avec le noyau en mémoire (puisque généré par icelui) et d'autre part ça évite de se coltiner des System.map auquel on accorde une importance inversément proportionnelle à la compréhension qu'on en a  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

En 10+ ans d'utilisation linux je n'ai j-a-m-a-i-s eu besoin du System.map. Du coup, je l'ignore superbement et mon /boot s'en trouve réduit à 20 Mo au lieu des 50 de "tout le monde"   :Laughing: 

Que System.map reste donc surtout bien planqué dans /usr/src/linux (où les applications qui en auraient besoin le trouveront de toutes façons) et qu'il ne vienne pas poluer mon /boot !  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, pour ceux que cela intéresse, voici la vérité sur ce sois-disant "indispensable" System.map : http://www.dirac.org/linux/systemmap.html/

Pour le reste, je n'ai pas voté car je n'ai pas d'avis tranché : j'utilise - ou non - un /boot séparée selon l'inspiration du moment, suivant que je veux un /boot commun à plusiers distribs, ou bien chaîner des grubs et des lilo à la queue leu-leu ou bien 1 système super compact sur une seule partition.

Perso, pouvoir tordre ce système dans tous les sens, c'est ça que je trouve panardesque !  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  ça sert à quoi un /lib/modules/ sur autre chose qu'un laptop?

 

Installer une CG nVidia ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*    ça sert à quoi un /lib/modules/ sur autre chose qu'un laptop? 
> 
> Installer une CG nVidia ? 

 

Oui, mais c'est tout, et encore pour un serveur tu peux t'en foutre si tu as pas de serveur X  :Very Happy: , mais à part pour le module nvidia, sur des non laptops mes noyaux sont plutôt monolithiques  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## letoff

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> En 10+ ans d'utilisation linux je n'ai j-a-m-a-i-s eu besoin du System.map. 

 

Et bien je vois que nous avons débuté Linux à peu près en même temps donc.  :Wink: 

Mais que fais-tu lorsque tu as un oops? Est-ce que tu l'ignores avec dédain?

Moi j'en suis encore à jouer avec System.map parce que le kernel ne la trouve pas avant de logger ses messages. Mais si tu as mieux je suis preneur.   :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

Perso je ne fait pas de partition pour /boot sur mes machines, mais je reconnais que cela est certainement moins sécure.

Je n'aime pas trop avoir trop de partitions sur une machine "desktop", c'est beaucoup de contraintes pour pas grand choses en fin de compte.

Par contre mes données sont séparé du sytème par un disque physique et réparti en plusieurs partions.

----------

## ghoti

 *letoff wrote:*   

> Mais que fais-tu lorsque tu as un oops? Est-ce que tu l'ignores avec dédain?
> 
> Moi j'en suis encore à jouer avec System.map parce que le kernel ne la trouve pas avant de logger ses messages. Mais si tu as mieux je suis preneur.  

 

Tout d'abord, les "oops" ne sont tout de même pas si fréquents sauf bien sûr si on est développeur ou qu'on aime trifouiller le kernel à tout berzingue !

Ensuite, l'absence de System.map n'empêchera pas le kernel de faire son oops. Au pire, si /proc n'est pas monté, ce sera de l'hexa plutôt que des noms à la signification pas forcément évidente.

Le System.map n'est qu'une table d'équivalence entre certaines adresses significatives du noyau et le label symbolique utilisé dans les sources.

Si tu sais ce que représente un symbole et si tu sais l'exploiter pour corriger une erreur dans le noyau, alors, oui, le System.map te sera peut-être utile un jour.

Cependant, il n'est pas indispensable que ce fichier figure dans /boot : les utilitaires capables de l'exploiter (par ex. klogd ou call2sym) le recherchent dans l'ordre aux endroits suivants :

/boot/System.map

/System.map

/usr/src/linux/System.map

Il semblerait même (à vérifier) que les utilitaires sont aussi capables d'y coller la version du noyau.

L'article que je mentionnais plus haut ( http://www.dirac.org/linux/systemmap.html ) prétend que 3 programmes utilisent System.map (lsof, ps et dosemu). 

Cela a probablement évolué car sur mon système, les commandes données en guise d'illustration ne font pas référence à System.map (en tous cas pour lsof et ps !).

En ce qui me concerne, je conserve toujours sur mon système les sources des noyaux que j'utilise. 

Le System.map est donc en principe disponible si besoin.

Mais au total, vu l'utilité très spécifiquement limitée du System.map et le bénéfice quasi nul de le  copier/renommer/symlinker systématiquement dans /boot à chaque nouveau kernel,  je préfère ne pas me tordre le neurone et garder un /boot très dépouillé !  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, je conserve toujours sur mon système les sources des noyaux que j'utilise. 
> 
> Le System.map est donc en principe disponible si besoin.
> ...

 

Pareil, petit /boot et je me suis jamais embeté à copier un system.map où que soit  :Laughing: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, je conserve toujours sur mon système les sources des noyaux que j'utilise. 
> 
> Le System.map est donc en principe disponible si besoin.
> ...

 

la cible install des noyaux 2.6 fait ça pour nous. Apres la compile du noyau

```
make install
```

----------

## sireyessire

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la cible install des noyaux 2.6 fait ça pour nous. Apres la compile du noyau
> 
> ```
> ...

 

certes mais je fais pas de make install, car je suis seul maitre de mon grub.conf, du nom de mes noyaux, non mais et puis quoi après....  :Mr. Green: 

----------

